# 1509 guide help



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

im gonna be redoing my 1509 breakaway.
im not sure of the size of the original guides but want to go bigger.

does anyone have any pictures and specs of other 1509's? and what is a good guide for surf casting?

thanks guys.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Spinning or casting? why are you wanting to go larger?


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

casting. looking for knot to go through a little smoother. i threw another 09 with larger guides and it felt much smoother. cant remember the size though.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Start with a 30, 25, 20, 20, 16, 16, 16, and 16 tip.

Fuji alconites are what i prefer, but now they have lots of options.

Maybe a builder can help you with the different brands of newer guides.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds good. thank you.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

not trying to be smart ass, but have you tried using a smaller knot? I use 8s on my rods and have no problem getting the knot through. I use a spider-hitch to a no-name. Used with 20lb main line and 40 and 60lb. shock leader.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

its not a problem. but the guides on my factory built breakaway are super small. im pretty sure my first guide is a 16. i just figured if im gonna redo it im gonna have it built to what i like. i use a bimini to a no name, blood knot, or albright depending on how im feeling or what im throwing.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

My 1509 goes from a 25 down to a 12, sometimes I go down to a 10 and dont have problems with knots. I personally am not a fan of using HUGE guides as they will slow the recovery of the rod. I dont mind stopping with 16's if Im going to be fishing a lot of grass, but wouldnt use them any other time, but thats just me.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Small? Guides*

The smallest guides that will pass the knot is the ticket. Smaller guides mean a reduction in weight with an increase in casting performance. 

I'll join the poster in recommending you to learn to tie a slimmer knot. There's many of them out there. 

I'm down to 6s with my 12 foot 'peewee' casting surf rod, but 4s? I have some in the package in the drawer but I don't think so.  C2


----------

